# Dog Hair!! How do you cope with all the hair?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vacuum.... frequently.  I live in a 300 sq foot apartment and I vacuum at least 3x a week.

Brushing frequently helps, as does bathing. Goldens are shedders - it's part of a golden life!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

HA!!!!! Vacuum. Gunner has been blowing his undercoat for a month now. We're talking molting here!!!

The truth is that goldens really don't shed more than shorthaired dogs. My sister and parents have white short haired dogs and their hair is all over everything!!

I have a carpet the same color as my dogs so it mostly blends in and we have all leather furniture which is easy to clean. I just relax and hug my lovey boys!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If you have floors, an old fashioned dust mop is invaluable. It is astounding how much I pick up every single day when I use it (I am not a vacuum person--can't stand the noise and dragging it around)


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

do you brush her a lot to try to cut down on the shedding?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

rubber gloves (old/used dish-washing type gloves) work great to gather up fur from fabrics like furniture and car interiors...


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, she gets brushed everday.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cope? who copes? you just throw in the towel and forget about it. Then one day you stick them outside and vacuum and scour for hours....then you enjoy it quickly before they come back in 
That's how I cope. I gave up, try 3 of them.

Actually we finally got beautiful cherry colored wood rail zig zag gates to block off the living room when we got a new carpet and couch. It stays nice so we always have a clean room for company. I just stay in the den and keep the pups company and try not to notice the hair.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

buy lint rollers by the case!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol... Buy furniture the same color as them. Sweep a lot. Don't wear dark colors. 

I just got used to it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought one of these!! 










It has rubber bristles so instead of the fur getting stuck like it would a regular broom, you can just keep sweepin' it along.

Can't imagine my life without it now.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i brush Pumba at least weekly (if not a couple times a week) and bathe her often too.. i also asked for one of those robot vacuums for christmas hehe people say they are not good for big messes but i think it would be awesome to help with pet hair


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You just get used to it LOL


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I bought one of these!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do i get one??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought mine at PetSmart!


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

ugh the nearest petsmart is 3 hours away  disadvantage of small towns lol


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I bought one of these!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share what brand and where you purchased this? Tucker is blowing coat like MAD right now.... ugh. It seems like he always is.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ahh yeah, there are times when small towns aren't fun. 

Perhaps a local pet store can order one in for you. Or you can order online.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Pet Buddies FurBeGone Pet Hair Eliminator Broom - Stain & Odor - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had Goldens for 6 years and I'm on my 4th vacuum. And this one is almost dead. :doh:

Chance gets brushed every day, (sometimes twice a day), and bathed once a week and he still sheds like crazy. He also doesn't have a very heavy coat. As others have said you just get used to it, basically comes with the territory.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have all tile floors downstairs the same color as Wyatt and leather furniture. However I still have to vacuum everyday and it drives me crazy. All our friends now know not to wear black at our house. It is something I will never get used to or like but tolerate it.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hardwood the same colour as my dog

Tile the same colour as my dog

Duvet cover close to the same colour of my dog

No good clothes worn around the house

Lots of brushing

Lots of vaccuuming

A healthy appreciation of fur on everything


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I have all tile floors downstairs the same color as Wyatt and leather furniture. However I still have to vacuum everyday and it drives me crazy. All our friends now know not to wear black at our house. It is something I will never get used to or like but tolerate it.....


ditto here, I love the pet Dyson vacuum, lots of lint rollers.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Two vacuums, both Electrolux.. one is a canister and one is central. Plus I have an Electrolux rug cleaner.


----------



## blink (Aug 19, 2011)

Since my 13 yr old golden, Cody, crossed the bridge this past July, my home has been pretty much dog hair free. Seems strange. I miss all those "doghair dust bunnies" and Cody's happy golden ways--forever in my heart.
Putting that aside, I too, suggest investing in a good vaccuum (I have a great one, a Meili) and use it 2xs a week. I also just invested in a Shark prosteam pocket mop--it works on tile, hardwood and carpet. I made this investment because new golden pup will be home in about 2 weeks.  I have always been able to look beyong the unending doghair because the unconditional love that accompanies these shedders is priceless. Good luck to you and Happy Holidays!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

What hair? (My last dog was a collie.)


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Vacuum, vacuum, vacuum , and sweeping with a broom in between vacuuming hahaah. I have a Golden and a Collie mix so we have LOTS of shedding going on. Brushing does help somewhat though. Like some of the others have said, after a while you kind of get used to it.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I've come to the point where I do the best I can (Shark Navigator vac - poor woman's Dyson and so far works great).....then I just view it as a condiment, clothing accessory and home decor item, lol. 

It's pointless to try and color coordinate - two goldens and rottie seem to cancel each other out when considering apparel or upholstery.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

hehe online shopping.. so convenient hehe


----------

